# Some advice please



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Some advice please (Update!)*

I recently became aware of a local chap looking to sell one of my "Bucket List" cars, the famous Rebel Charger. Money is tight, but he's asking $125.00 for this car. There is no recent data on the bay, so what do you all think? I know some of you already own one. Is this the right time to buy? Is it the right price, should I take a chance an offer less? He's knows they are rare...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not own one and do not know how much they are worth, but you never know if you could get it cheaper if you do not ask. If the guy get's offended then that's his problem. I say you never know unless you ask. I'd only offer what you feel comfortable asking.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee:
Frankly 125 bux isn't an unfair price if the car is nice. you would do well to bay one for that price. I stole one about 5 months ago off the bay for 119.00 bIn and thought i did well even though it has a small unnoticeable crack in the hood. Don't be greedy you might lose out. These cars can still bring 150 and up on the bay .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately Clyde it's not about being greedy, It's about budget. I was on disability for 2 years due to my Cancer, It took me 6 months to find another job that doesn't pay as well as my previous one. Things are tight and I have to justify every cent and get as much as I can from each purchase. At the moment, I'm looking to buy it for me, but in the future, I may have to liquidate, and that has to be part of my purchasing plan as I have 2 kids and a wife to care for. Thats all. Thank you for taking the time to respond as I am looking for everyone's opinions! :thumbsup:


----------



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

Offer him $100. The worst he could say is no, lol!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like he's asking a fair price and you're looking for a bargain. Nothing wrong with that. Let him know your situation, that you want the car and what you can pay. He can then make the choice. If it were me, I'd probably want you to have the car. He might be different. Asking is absolutely not insulting in any way. Go for it and good luck!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*This opinion won't be popular but.....*



plymouth71 said:


> Unfortunately Clyde it's not about being greedy, It's about budget. I was on disability for 2 years due to my Cancer, It took me 6 months to find another job that doesn't pay as well as my previous one. Things are tight and I have to justify every cent and get as much as I can from each purchase. At the moment, I'm looking to buy it for me, but in the future, I may have to liquidate, and that has to be part of my purchasing plan as I have 2 kids and a wife to care for. Thats all. Thank you for taking the time to respond as I am looking for everyone's opinions! :thumbsup:


.....should you be spending ANY money on a Hobby right now? If you have to justify each purchase and make every penny count then maybe you need to re prioritize your spending. The money you are spending on Toys could be saved for that next rainy day or a kids unexpected School expense. Hobby's are NOT life though they may make it more bearable. Taking care of the Wife and 2 kids may mean personal sacrifices BEYOND what you are doing now. I feel for your personal tribulations and can't pretend to know what you have gone through. But you DID ask for everyone's opinion. 

Later The just reaching the point in life where my toys are affordable and now my Wife thinks we don't have enough money Rockinator


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Maybe you can sell off a car or two in the Swap & Sell section here on HT to help add some cash to the pool you have to work from.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And $125 for a Rebel Charger, assuming it is in very good / near mint condition, I think I would be all over that too.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

TheRockinator said:


> .....should you be spending ANY money on a Hobby right now? If you have to justify each purchase and make every penny count then maybe you need to re prioritize your spending. The money you are spending on Toys could be saved for that next rainy day or a kids unexpected School expense. Hobby's are NOT life though they may make it more bearable. Taking care of the Wife and 2 kids may mean personal sacrifices BEYOND what you are doing now. I feel for your personal tribulations and can't pretend to know what you have gone through. But you DID ask for everyone's opinion.
> 
> Later The just reaching the point in life where my toys are affordable and now my Wife thinks we don't have enough money Rockinator



Thanks Mom... But seriously. I am only using "my" budgeted spending money. My wife & children are looked after, infact I will be able to pay for their education in cash when the time comes. Sorry I may have been unclear. I have work now, I am caught up on bills, but I have a ways before I'm ahead again and can purchase playthings with out second thought. I am just very careful about the amount of money I direct towards my hobbies, and I've come across a special car that I'm a little reluctant to purchase as my previous highest price paid was $20.00. I usually purchase the cheap stuff over ebay and trades. I'm not really a collector, but I had a Rebel Charger as a child, and would like to have one again.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

1976Cordoba said:


> Maybe you can sell off a car or two in the Swap & Sell section here on HT to help add some cash to the pool you have to work from.


That's what I've been doing... :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Sounds like you've gotten it together.*

Cool. Glad you have a plan. I know more than a couple people who spend money on "things" when they are behind on bills or short on cash. I see now you are just being cautious that what you spend on a car you "really" want is a good, fair deal. To that specific question what a car is worth is a matter of what somebody is willing to pay at a specific time. It almost sounds like you're worried what somebody else might think if you spend too much. I buy toys like this. I shop for the best deal, if it's rare and I "really" want it NOW I'll pay the price and not look back. You only end up beating yourself up if you start 2nd guessing or keep looking at a lower price once you own it. If it's for you and not going to be sold later then what, to a point of course, difference does it make if you find it later, cheaper? Sounds like this guys price is fair if the car is in collectible condition. It can't hurt to negotiate but if he won't budge then I say go for it!

Best of luck!

later, The I collect nothing expensive so I have a lot of worthless stuff, to others, not me, Rockinator



plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Mom... But seriously. I am only using "my" budgeted spending money. My wife & children are looked after, infact I will be able to pay for their education in cash when the time comes. Sorry I may have been unclear. I have work now, I am caught up on bills, but I have a ways before I'm ahead again and can purchase playthings with out second thought. I am just very careful about the amount of money I direct towards my hobbies, and I've come across a special car that I'm a little reluctant to purchase as my previous highest price paid was $20.00. I usually purchase the cheap stuff over ebay and trades. I'm not really a collector, but I had a Rebel Charger as a child, and would like to have one again.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Rebel Charger...*

Well....

I usually track those cars... and some of the others that I like. Personally I have a Rebel Charger and if I was to sell it, I would probably take no less than $150. I recently tracked one that sold for over that and another that sold for $150 with eother buy it now or best offer, i can't remember which.

Truth is you can't go wrong. If the car is mit or near mint and you will never have to upgrade, it's worth $125. This particular car has been over $200 in the past, however the economy has forced prices down and many more have shown themselves recently. The solid #43s have suffered the same fate. Very collectible still, but not quite what they were a couple years ago.

Follow your heart.. LOL

-Marcus and Marc


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*So? Did you get it?*

Did ya, hunh? hunh? Did ya get it? 

Later The after all this motherly advice I needs to know, ya know? Rockinator


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I was just trying to catch up my reading of some of my Hobby Talk postings and thought, "If he could just get 10-12 fellow Hobby Talkers to each give him 10 bucks he'd be pretty close to covering the $125. Anyone else want to chip in??? I'll donate the first ten bucks......

Bob Weichbrodt 
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

lol thanks guys but I haven't been able to hook up with him yet. hopefully this weekend


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got the Rebel Charger , a Tyco Doc Hudson and a mint Tyco Red 86 Fiero which I immediately sold to my best friend Seeing as I sold the Fiero already I don't have a pic of all 3, but here's what I bought.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is sweet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That Rebel Charger is PRIMO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Beauties! They sure look pristine.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Niiiiiiice!*

It's always cool to get something back from your childhood. Enjoy! and eat your peas.

later The Mothering Rockinator


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dreams do come true...*

Way cool Charger! I can see why you were chasing it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

BTW: Eat your meat! If you don't eat your meat, you won't get any pudding! How will you get your pudding if you don't eat your meat? :freak:
(Rockinator inspires me...)


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahhh just like I remember it.... (home that is) Now where is dessert !?!?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Dessert? It's that sweet No. 11 Car with the "Stars and Bars" on the Hood!

Later The I've never been accused of inspiring anybody before except maybe to barf Rockinator


----------

